
Falcon Heavy launches, two boosters land, the central core crashes on camera - huhtenberg
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/06/falcon-heavy-rocket-set-to-attempt-spacexs-most-difficult-launch-ever/
======
LUmBULtERA
Also of note is that SpaceX was able to catch one of the Falcon Heavy's
fairings on a boat[0].

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/25/spacex-records-another-
fir...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/25/spacex-records-another-first-for-re-
usable-rocketry-by-catching-falcon-heavy-fairing-with-a-boat/)

~~~
dougmwne
That's awesome! I think this is the first successful catch, so they must be
quite happy over there right now.

------
rswail
24 deployments, two boosters recovered, half a fairing, 4 relights on their
Stage 2 engine... astounding and amazing as we get closer to 50 years since
Apollo 11.

------
x2f10
Video of central core crash:
[https://youtu.be/Vz9qMkxHaA8?t=2285](https://youtu.be/Vz9qMkxHaA8?t=2285)

------
Tepix
I (somewhat) watched this on my bicycle, live streaming to my mobile phone.
Straight out of science fiction.

~~~
stcredzero
I wonder when we'll have someone vlog about viewing the launch on a smartwatch
aboard a flying car? (Vlogs, as well as smartwatches and flying cars are all
Sci-fi inventions.)

~~~
mikestew
It is entirely possible to do two of the three[0], and I don't want a flying
car anyway.

[0] I can view my home camera feed on my watch, just move the camera to the
launch site.

~~~
stcredzero
Flying car: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqHQIZnv-
Ok](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqHQIZnv-Ok)

------
perseusprime11
They'll iterate and figure it out.

------
thoughtsimple
Amazing. A successful Falcon heavy launch that can’t even hit the front page
of HN.

~~~
dev_dull
Was it successful?

~~~
IceyEC
Absolutely. The payload was apparently successfully delivered. The only issue
they had was with the recovery of the heavy, which was, apparently, somewhat
expected in this case.

------
hereiskkb
The way the center core changed course makes me think that it was pre
programmed to avoid destroying OCISLY in case landing became impossible. Is
this correct or just naive thinking?

~~~
dougmwne
I haven't seen anything official about this failed landing, but I know in the
past boosters have made last second course adjustments to water crash in order
to save the drone ship/landing pad. I would provide a link, but Google is
overwhelmed by this morning's crash and I can't pull up anything on previous
incidents.

Edit: Walrus01 reminded me about how it's actually done.

~~~
rtkwe
If you want older search results click on the Tools box on the right side of
the News/Images/Shopping tab and you can restrict it to older links.

------
exabrial
> Hottest landing attempt to date

~~~
silversconfused
Wasn't that a sims 2 expansion pack?

------
mrguyorama
That's cool. One of the previous launches got me sour because it was obvious
that the central core failed and crashed and the presenters hid that
information from the viewers by claiming ignorance and simply not showing the
camera feed.

I think we should all remain stern that even in this new era of private space
flight, information should not be hidden from the public

~~~
zaroth
As I recall that was their very first Falcon Heavy launch where we got to see
the side boosters landing side by side in synchrony. Still gives me shivers
that I got to see that.

I think you should cut SpaceX some slack. They pulled off the impossible and
didn’t want to spend time on their record breaking live-stream speculating as
to why the center booster landing failed. It’s not like they didn’t report it
- later that day or the next, they explained exactly what happened.

